# lowrider girl hittin switchz :) does my car count??



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

hi every1 my name is tasha but every1 in pueblo and colorado springs co knows me as claszy hyna because i actualy do keep it classy  im not in to the gangbang thing im into lowriding and finaly bought my own lowrider people say my car doesnt count because its not an impala regal cutlass monte ect but i think my 94 buick roadmaster is a lowlow  nd i love her she has airbags that rock my socks i just got her painted and unfortunately my rims need new tires but they r 13 inch spokes (chrome nd black powder coat) o how i love her so wat do u think does my car count??


----------



## los49ers (Sep 5, 2011)

Where's da pics that go with your story? Just like a hyna... Leaving everything to the imagination.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post las chichis plis, al rato...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Qvo, post some pics of the ranfla!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Post some tittay shotz and i could rock yo socks sucia :naughty:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

You can use the image upload here, but ,most of the time doesnt work. Photobucket works great. Feel free to upload using photobucket  Welcome to the site.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

haters


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, you will find most people will hate or "hat" on you for your car, disregarding the fact that you are down to ride and enjoy the lifestyle and are quite possibly an asset to the lowrider community. So, in memoriam to another newb soon to be ran off to more supportive forums, TOGTFO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tangletowner said:


> Unfortunately, you will find most people will hate or "hat" on you for your car, disregarding the fact that you are down to ride and enjoy the lifestyle and are quite possibly an asset to the lowrider community. So, in memoriam to another newb soon to be ran off to more supportive forums, TOGTFO.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lets see that pussy


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Tangletowner said:


> Unfortunately, you will find most people will hate or "hat" on you for your car, disregarding the fact that you are down to ride and enjoy the lifestyle and are quite possibly an asset to the lowrider community. So, in memoriam to another newb soon to be ran off to more supportive forums, TOGTFO.


post the link to more supportive forums??




and if your so concerned then why the fuck arent you there?


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tangletowner said:


>


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REV. chuck said:


>


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

REV. chuck said:


> post the link to more supportive forums??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you have a couch to burn? At least mow that fucking yard ya goddamn hick!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Tangletowner said:


> Don't you have a couch to burn? At least mow that fucking yard ya goddamn hick!


move on to more supportive forums ya fucking dicksucking pansy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

los49ers said:


> Where's da pics that go with your story? Just like a hyna... Leaving everything to the imagination.


Did u get that line out of thr lrm love letter section?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> hi every1 my name is tasha but every1 in pueblo and colorado springs co knows me as claszy hyna because i actualy do keep it classy  *[she puts out on friday nights]* im not in to the gangbang thing* [she prefers folks taking their turn]* im into lowriding and finaly bought my own lowrider people say my car doesnt count because its not an impala regal cutlass monte ect but i think my 94 buick roadmaster* [chick's car, pass] *is a lowlow  nd i love her she has airbags *[can we see your funbags?] *that rock my socks *[i'll knock them socks off doggystyle noumsayin'] *i just got her painted and unfortunately my rims need new tires but they r 13 inch spokes (chrome nd black powder coat) o how i love her so wat do u think does my car count?? *[need pics chicken nugget :twak: ]*


reading between the lines :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> Did u get that line out of thr lrm love letter section?


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Tittays yet?:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

mods please move to off topic. kthxbye


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

REV. chuck said:


> post the link to more supportive forums??


x2 i'm a little bored:naughty:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


----------



## Juerro (May 31, 2012)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...




:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


orale capitan, ahoy to your ship!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


some people take the internet far to serious


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


>


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


I dont get why you a bich


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHATSMYMFNAME said:


>


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


>


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

So no dice on your pictures then :dunno: On here it's pics or it ain't tru......................uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHATSMYMFNAME said:


>


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


>


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ no what?
Not a lowrider cause its bagged?
What if you see this car on the road, with the ass down n front locked up, with its spokes n whites, what would you think? Oh wait, lets check if its bagged b4 i call it a lowrider....
Some of you try to hard to be tuff.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> ^^ no what?
> Not a lowrider cause its bagged?
> What if you see this car on the road, with the ass down n front locked up, with its spokes n whites, what would you think? Oh wait, lets check if its bagged b4 i call it a lowrider....
> Some of you try to hard to be tuff.


Not a lowrider cause its a 90s 4door/Topic! :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wlb9y-4jwo


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

REV. chuck said:


> post the link to more supportive forums??


www.customcarforums.com


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> ^^ no what?
> Not a lowrider cause its bagged?
> What if you see this car on the road, with the ass down n front locked up, with its spokes n whites, what would you think? Oh wait, lets check if its bagged b4 i call it a lowrider....
> Some of you try to hard to be tuff.


You try hard to sound straight but you are failing miserably


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


slo said:


> yep


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :ninja:


nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


slo said:


> nope


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> hi every1 my name is tasha but every1 in pueblo and colorado springs co knows me as claszy hyna because i actualy do keep it classy  im not in to the gangbang thing im into lowriding and finaly bought my own lowrider people say my car doesnt count because its not an impala regal cutlass monte ect but i think my 94 buick roadmaster is a lowlow  nd i love her she has airbags that rock my socks i just got her painted and unfortunately my rims need new tires but they r 13 inch spokes (chrome nd black powder coat) o how i love her so wat do u think does my car count??


Welcome to Lay It Low and welcome to the Familia:thumbsup::thumbsup: And yea ur car is a LowLow just have to fix it up right dont forget to post pic of ur ride


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> hi every1 my name is tasha but every1 in pueblo and colorado springs co knows me as claszy hyna because i actualy do keep it classy  im not in to the gangbang thing im into lowriding and finaly bought my own lowrider people say my car doesnt count because its not an impala regal cutlass monte ect but i think my 94 buick roadmaster is a lowlow  nd i love her she has airbags that rock my socks i just got her painted and unfortunately my rims need new tires but they r 13 inch spokes (chrome nd black powder coat) o how i love her so wat do u think does my car count??



I hope u got a big trunk cuz im puttin my bike in it


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Wheres the car? :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

payfred said:


> www.customcarforums.com


no


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> post las chichis plis, al rato...


LOL :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dis bitch still havn't post some tittays


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dis bitch still havn't post some tittays


Nope...but in the meantime :biggrin:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> hi every1 my name is tasha but every1 in pueblo and colorado springs co knows me as claszy hyna because i actualy do keep it classy  im not in to the gangbang thing im into lowriding and finaly bought my own lowrider people say my car doesnt count because its not an impala regal cutlass monte ect but i think my 94 buick roadmaster is a lowlow  nd i love her she has airbags that rock my socks i just got her painted and unfortunately my rims need new tires but they r 13 inch spokes (chrome nd black powder coat) o how i love her so wat do u think does my car count??


uh depends who you ask, some people believe you just gotta be into lowering your car, others believe in a year cut off date. Personally I think it technically counts but everything on it is essentially wasted because really a 94? you don't put that kind of money or stuff on a car like that. those cars usually are peoples daily. 
Reminds me of this





















I mean if you were gonna put money into a car, least do it right, I've seen big ass vans with 100-Spoke Rimsjust makes me think what the fuck is wrong with people.

Edit: I got dragged away, but wwhat I was gonna finish with was Fuck it though, fuck making your car to someone elses standard. Because in the end it's your own fucking ride, do with it what you want make it into what you'll be proud and love to ride in.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> Nope...but in the meantime :biggrin:
> View attachment 502042


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:yes:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


Get her wasted:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


WHATSMYMFNAME said:


> Get her wasted:run:
> 
> View attachment 502515


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> I dont get why you a bich


*Don't, *You're, *Bitch


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wlb9y-4jwo


:roflmao: hahahahaha


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

NFA Fabrication said:


> *Don't, *You're, *Bitch


And yet nothings changed :facepalm:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> And yet nothings changed :facepalm:


There you go, almost something resembling an English sentence!:thumbsup:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

NFA Fabrication said:


> There you go, almost something resembling an English sentence!:thumbsup:


Fuck you and your fucking English, you're on a site dedicated to a fucking craft invented by Mexicans. Your really going to talk bout peoples English skills on a lowrider site? Go take your ass over to Mensa if you want to be articulated and judged on everything thing.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Courage said:


> Fuck you and your fucking English, you're on a site dedicated to a fucking craft invented by Mexicans. Your really going to talk bout peoples English skills on a lowrider site? Go take your ass over to Mensa if you want to be articulated and judged on everything thing.


Just something close to basic English would be acceptable internet tough guy.

Have you considered changing your screen name to "Internet Courage"?


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Just something close to basic English would be acceptable internet tough guy.
> 
> Have you considered changing your screen name to "Internet Courage"?


LMAO @ You so because I'm saying why be a grammer nazi you wanna call me a tough guy? :rofl: I Look at it like this, if they really not making any type of effort trying to make something readable, skip the post and move on. You derailing a thread because someone can't speak good English is worse, how do you know English isn't a second language to them?


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Courage said:


> LMAO @ You so because I'm saying why be a grammer nazi you wanna call me a tough guy? :rofl: I Look at it like this, if they really not making any type of effort trying to make something readable, skip the post and move on. You derailing a thread because someone can't speak good English is worse, how do you know English isn't a second language to them?


I can tell the difference between a language barrier, and just not giving a shit and typing poorly. If you want to come off as uneducated, go for it. If someone clearly is dealing with a language barrier issue, I have no issue with helping them with questions. If you look back, it is very obvious I am not referring to these types of posts.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

This shit turned into English class:facepalm:Anyways wheres the tittys and wannabe Cadillac?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I no epseak engrich


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> I no epseak engrich




Pendejo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

aztecgold63 said:


> Pendejo


:tears:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

this topic went to shit. now its just trolls and english teachers :inout:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

JustPosting said:


> this topic went to shit. now its just trolls and english teachers :inout:


1.) The OP is probably a troll, and is most likely another member just seeing how retarded people get because "There is a girl on here". 1 post, come one...

2.) Misspelled words, and missing punctuation is one thing, but when you have to read an "adults" post 5 times to try and figure out what they are saying....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NFA Fabrication said:


> 1.) The OP is probably a troll, and is most likely another member just seeing how retarded people get because "There is a girl on here". 1 post, come one...
> 
> 2.) Misspelled words, and missing punctuation is one thing, but when you have to read an "adults" post 5 times to try and figure out what they are saying....


according to your #2, you lack the off topic education that many folks have enjoyed for years. Step into the off topic dear lad and make an introduction topic about yourself.

sincerely,
d.j. noumsayin'latin


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> according to your #2, you lack the off topic education that many folks have enjoyed for years. Step into the off topic dear lad and make an introduction topic about yourself.
> 
> sincerely,
> d.j. noumsayin'latin


:werd: aka quit being a bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> :werd: aka quit being a bitch


don't quote me tricc


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

ITT: mexicans arguing about proper english


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

ur a fucking loser DJLATIN u dont even know me to be talking any kind of shit about me just goes to show u think with ur dick and not ur brain...


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

ok so i havent been on since i posted this but im about to put the pics of my car up let me know if u think my car counts as a lowlow


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

not my imagination i was jus learning to work this site


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

damn u guys fuckd up my topic  i jus wanted to know if my car counts  yes i had her painted black nd im putting my rims bak on next week so ill take better pics thenj


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

romero13 said:


> Welcome to Lay It Low and welcome to the Familia:thumbsup::thumbsup: And yea ur car is a LowLow just have to fix it up right dont forget to post pic of ur ride



thank u  finaly somthing positive from my topic  i just posted up pics now


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dis bitch still havn't post some tittays


 lmao im not a bitch  nd nope no titty pics :roflmao:


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I love those Roadmasters! Not much different than the Caprice/Impala/Fleetwood. Great car for a lowrider in my opinion! Post pics! The posting in these threads make it hard to come to Layitlow, people seem to think it's gangsta to talk like an illiterate 6th grade punk. I don't get it...


 i love my roadmaster there a few of them here in pueblo that have the lowrider style but many ppl think bcuz its not a regal cutlass monte ect ect it dont count i dont get it i think they hate bcuz im a female


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

aztecgold63 said:


> I hope u got a big trunk cuz im puttin my bike in it


 lolz its a huge trunk but my tank nd air compressor fill most of it


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

no


cCcTRIPLEcCc said:


> This shit turned into English class:facepalm:Anyways wheres the tittys and wannabe Cadillac?[/QUOTmoE] LMFAO NOT TITTYZ  ND FUK THAT I HAD A CADILLAC I SOLD IT TO MY BROTHER I LOVE MY CAR


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*No chichis=FAILED topic. *:uh:


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

LAGERO said:


> *No chichis=FAILED topic. *:uh:


:h5:


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Dats koo! It's a lowlow in my book, get yo roll on girl!


----------



## ClaszysLowLow (Jun 20, 2012)

roarin20's said:


> Dats koo! It's a lowlow in my book, get yo roll on girl!


  THANK U...GOT ROLL LOW ND SLOW NO OTHER WAY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuck yea that's a lowrider to me better than mine


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> damn u guys fuckd up my topic  i jus wanted to know if my car counts  yes i had her painted black nd im putting my rims bak on next week so ill take better pics thenj
> View attachment 522788
> View attachment 522789
> View attachment 522790
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> damn u guys fuckd up my topic  i jus wanted to know if my car counts  yes i had her painted black nd im putting my rims bak on next week so ill take better pics thenj
> View attachment 522788
> View attachment 522789
> View attachment 522790
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

why is this not in ot yet??


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

chingon68mex said:


> why is this not in ot yet??


Cuz a bunch of captns riding nutz on a roadmaster 
Ps Op yo car aint a lowrider unless you post yo tittays until then gtfo


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ClaszysLowLow said:


> i love my roadmaster there a few of them here in pueblo that have the lowrider style but many ppl think bcuz its not a regal cutlass monte ect ect it dont count i dont get it i think they hate bcuz im a female


THAT'S BECAUSE THOSE CRITICS ARE BEHIND TIMES. THE ROADMASTERS HAVE POTENTIAL WHEN THE BUILD IS EXECUTED RIGHT. I THINK TIMELESS CHROME SPOKES WOULD REALLY POP OFF SUPER CLEAN ON YOUR RIDE. BUT THAT'S MY OPINION. YOUR RIDE IS IT'S WAY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MS. CLASZYSLOWLOW. :nicoderm:


----------

